# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  La Xunta de Galicia invertirá 15,3 millones en el bombeo del agua en el Ulla y abastecer Barbanza y Sar

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

La Xunta de Galicia invertirá 15,3 millones en el bombeo del agua en el Ulla y abastecer Barbanza y Sar

Jue, 19 Ago, 2010

Abastecimiento


La Consellería de Medio Ambiente invertirá 15,3 millones de euros en mejorar la captación de agua en el río Ulla y cubrir el abastecimiento en las comarcas del Sar, Barbanza y Ullán. Un estudio realizado por el departamento autonómico revela carencias en el abastecimiento, un déficit que la Consellería prevé tener cubierto para 2025.

Así, las actuaciones previstas consisten en la ampliación de la estación de agua potable de Padrón, ubicada en O Casal, en Carcacía, que verá incrementada su capacidad en 300 litros por segundo. Además, se instalarán depósitos en Pontecesures, Boiro y Escarabote para reforzar las actuales redes de abastecimiento.

La Xunta, a través de Augas de Galicia también contempla la construcción de un cinturón norte-sur en Padrón, de 5.000 metros de longitud, al objeto de solucionar las deficiencias de la red de abastecimiento debido a que los diámetros actuales resultan insuficientes.

El objetivo de estas actuaciones, incluidas en el Plan Auga, es garantizar el suministro de agua en calidad y cantidad adecuada a todos los núcleos de población fija superior a los 50 habitantes antes de 2025, atendiendo a un uso racional y sostenible.

Las actuaciones en esta red de captación de agua del río Ulla beneficiarán a un total de 113.971 habitantes, los localizados en los municipios de Padrón, Dodro, Pontecesures, Valga, Catoira, Ribeira, Boiro y A Pobra, según anunciaba la pasada semana la Consellería de Medio Ambiente.

----------

